# Querkommunikation Wago 750-849 und 750-881



## knxx (24 Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe User,

Wie der Titel schon sagt geht es um die Querkommunikation zwischen einem Wago 750-849 Controller und einem Wago 750 881 Controller.
Da ich in gewissermaßen Neuling auf dem ganzen Gebiet bin und ich einfach nicht mehr weiter weis, hoffe ich hier um Rat.

Die Wago 849 ist sozusagen schon in betrieb, gekoppelt mit EIB über eine TP Klemme.
Grundgedanke ist, mittels des zweiten Controllers soll über konventionelle Taster, KNX Schaltaktoren betätigt werden.
Durch einlesen in die Materie hab ich herausgefunden, dass dies alles  wohl der Ethernet_Modubusmaster_UDP ermöglicht. Ab hier Hakt es dann,  ich versteh einfach nicht wie das Funktionieren soll.
Der o.g Baustein kommuniziert dann mit meinem Salve, also der Wago  881, den ich mittels IP zuweisen kann. Da der 881 über eine eigene  Intelligenz verfügt muss der Datenaustausch doch irgendwie verarbeitet  werden?
Letztendlich begreif ich nicht wie der endgültige Schaltbefehl von einer Eingangsklemme meiner Wago 881 an meinen Master übermittelt wird und ich den Eingang dort mit einem KNX Baustein Koppeln kann um ihn später in der ETS, GA zuweisen zu können.
Sämtlich Wago-Unterlangen  hab ich schon abgearbeitet aber mir fehlen wohl noch die nötigen  Grundkenntnisse. Ich benötige konkret Lösungsvorschläge wie ich das  Ganze angehen sollte.

Ich bitte um Verziehung bezüglich der Ausdrucksweise, wie gesagt Neuling.

Danke für euer Aufmerksamkeit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Knxx


----------



## guwen (12 April 2016)

Moin zusammen,
ich muss mich hier mal einklinken.
Meine Herausforderung ist, dass ich im Keller in der Hauptverteilung eine Wago 750-849 habe, und nun den Dachboden ausbauen möchte. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich nicht x Kabel durch das ganze Haus ziehen will und kann. Nun muss ich die 849 mit irgendetwas erweitern auf das ich mit der 849 zugreifen kann, bzw. was mit der 849 kommuniziert. Die Klemmen 627 und 628 wären für mich die einfachste Lösung, lassen sich aber wohl aufgrund des Weges von 15m nicht realisieren.
Welchen Controller könnt ihr mir empfehlen und wie kann ich die Kommunikation zwischen beiden Controllern abbilden?

Danke für eure Antrworten,
Gruß
GuWen


----------



## GLT (12 April 2016)

Du könntest auch mit Netzvariablen arbeiten


----------



## guwen (13 April 2016)

OK, Danke dir für den Hinweis.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe (http://www.sps-forum.de/wago/38358-wago-netzwerkvariablen.html), dann nehme ich neben der vorhandenen 750-849 eine weitere z.B. 759-841 (oder was gibt es funktionierendes kostengünstigeres?), setzte auf beiden die Verwendung von Netzvariablen  auf true und schon kommunizieren beide untereinander. Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden?
Nur, läuft die Kommunikation dann nur in eine Richtung (was dann ja doch etwas suboptimal wäre) oder, was deutlich besser und flexibler wäre, in beide Richtungen?


----------



## Morymmus (13 April 2016)

Hallo,

in dem Beitrag auf den Du verlinkst sind direkt im ersten Post zwei Pdfs. In dem ersten wird die Einrichtung der Variablen gezeigt. Dort sieht man in Bild 3 (Seite 2 oben), das man die Kommunikationsrichtung, also Schreiben, Lesen oder beides, für jede Variablenliste einstellen kann.


----------



## GLT (13 April 2016)

@guwen
Ich hatte übersehen, dass Du dich an ein altes Thema drangehängt hast, aber bei Dir die Geräteauswahl noch nicht gegeben ist (wie im #1)
Darauf hatte sich meine Antwort hauptsächlich bezogen.

Netzwerkvariablen benötigen eine "Freigabe" bei allen beteiligten Controllern. Dann werden globale Variablen angelegt, welche identisch (bis auf Lesen/Schreiben) auf die beteiligten Controllern kopiert werden. Ein Datenaustausch ist natürlich in beide Richtungen möglich.

Aber in deinem Fall hast Du mit dem 750-849 einen KNX-Controller u. der "Partner" ist noch nicht festgelegt.
Warum nicht einfach einen weiteren platzieren u. die einfach zu konfigurierende KNX/IP-Kommunikation nutzen?
Der Datenaustausch fände dann über KNX-Gruppenadressen statt.

Alternativ wäre auch z.B. einen beliebigen Controller  zu nehmen u. mit einer KNX-TP-Klemme 753-646 den Datenaustausch zu realisieren.

Die (kostenseitig) günstigste Variante für reine IO-Anbindung wäre ein Koppler 750-341; den müsstest Du dann aber per MODBUS anbinden.


----------



## guwen (13 April 2016)

Super, Danke GLT,
da werde ich mich doch mal mit MODBUS auseinander setzen (müssen), denn das habe ich noch nicht gemacht.
Habe allerdings den 750-341 bei Wago auf der Website nicht gesehen, sondern "nur" den 342. Der sollte doch aber auch genau so funktionieren?.
Ein Beispiel für den Datenaustausch hab ich im KNX-Forum gefunden. Mal schauen, ob das klappt.


----------



## GLT (13 April 2016)

PDF Wagodirektlink 750-341

Hhab nicht dran gedacht, dass der Typ ja vor 3 Jahren abgekündigt wurde; taucht aber gerne "gebraucht" günstig auf.


----------



## guwen (18 April 2016)

Hallo, ich nochmal,
habe in der Bucht einen 750-342 erstanden; er ist heute bekommen und ich habe einen Testaufbau (2x 750-400, 1x 750-466, 1x 750-600) hingelegt. Mit BootP habe ich dem Koppler eine Netzwerkadresse gegeben. Per http ist das Gerät nun auch zu erreichen (FW-version 03.00.00(13)). Im Webserver kann ich unter "Terminal Status" auch die Klemmen sehen. 
Nun wollte ich den Wago Modbus Konfigurator in der CoDeSys nutzen. Aber...
Wenn ich im Modbus-Konfigurator über Ethernet-Schnittstelle/Gerät suchen gehe, dann möchte er als drittes Quadrupel der IP-Adresse immer eine Zahl >=1 haben, mein Netz liegt aber bei 192.168.*0*.xyz, was in dem Fall ziemlich suboptimal ist. Also: IP-Adresse per Hand im Konfigurator unter "Einstellungen: Kommunikation" eingetragen. Als nächstes Rechtsklick auf K-Bus und "Knoten scannen". Und nun das nächste Problem: Meldung "Knoten-Scan ist fehlgeschlagen". Also habe ich die Klemmen per Hand eingefügt. Und schon die nächste Herausforderug: Ich muss den generieten Code in mein eigentliches Projekt haben, und habe keine Ahnung wie das nachher alles funktionieren soll, denn in meinem "alten" Programm gibt es scheinbar den Modbus-Konfigurator nicht in der Steuerungskonfiguration. Oder kann ich den irgendwie da hinein bekommen? In der Beschreibung zum Modbus-Konfigurator steht nur etwas von einem neuen Projekt - bin ratlos.


----------

